# 31 days!



## lucy123 (May 24, 2011)

Right - I know I started at 43 days until I go see my son in Doha, but lets just say the weekend spoilt things in a big way.

I had a dinner party and one of the guests bought dessert from.....the cheesecake shop. Cheesecake, Carrot cake, Chocolate torte, lemon meringue --eeek! This then led to the sugar fix being needed that I haven't had for a long while on the low gi diet - I couldn't stop eating rubbish all day Sunday. I felt hung over despite the fact I don't drink and vowed never to do it again. I got on the scales to see the damage - and thought right - start again. I then had a good workout to punish myself for my naughtiness and did 5k on the treadmill and floor work.

I then made up a  batch of thick vegetable soup for my lunch all this week and my homemade low gi muesli. This way all I have to think about is tea. 
Supper is ryvita and low fat cheese with a nice decaff cuppa!


Yesterday was hard - i always find the first 2 days back on the low gi diet hard - like I am in detox!

I confessed my sins to my pt yesterday who punished me severely with several forms of weight and the dreaded stairs!

I have now produced a tear off chart for myself with 31 days going down to 0 days on it - and it sits in my kitchen - everyone is aware of my pledge so I have no chance of being naughty now - not without comments anyway.

I also have 31 days clearly marked on my whiteboard at work - so everyone at work knows what I have to do too!

So - Its now day two (31 days) and I am well back on track - mega workouts yesterday and excellent diet - same today hopefully.

I hope you don't mind me posting this _ I may post a little note for the next 31 days! to keep me motivated. Let me know if I am boring you...

Now here is a question - should I keep off the scales until day 0 and then see how much I have lost - my PT is weighing me each week to check i am on track but she doesn't reveal to me.  Shall we play guess Lucy's weight loss in 32 days and see who wins?

I am thinking if I stick rigidly to my low gi diet and my mega workouts (but with rest days of course) and keep taking the meds on time, then surely that is all my body is capable of doing to lose weight? So weighing myself would be meaningless until I see the final result on day 0 -if I can resist peeping?

Thanks for listening - I will do it!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2011)

I think resisting a peek will be one of your biggest challenges!  Well done on getting back on schedule Lucy, you sound so motivated and have made good plans to ensure you don't lapse - everyone will be watching you! I think it would be good if you could resist peeking - although the number is important, it's how you look and feel that is most important. If the weight doesn't ssem to be coming off as quickly as you would like then you may become despondent and lapse again - so let your PT keep it a secret until Day 31! 

Good luck, and please post whenever you wish!


----------



## lucy123 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Alan - right I will set myself the challenge not to peep then!
I have just realised how long my post was - sorry for that - but really appreciate your support...thank you.


----------



## lucy123 (May 25, 2011)

30 DAYS!

One more day gone successfully.

I managed not to peep on the scales this morning - made me realise how much of a routine it had become!

Did 2 hours advanced tennis training last night and stuck to the diet.

Got over the initial dreaded few days back on the low gi and feel good with energy again now.

Today is a rest night though- which might be hard as normally doing an exercise activity keeps my mind off food!

Day 29 here we come!


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2011)

You're sounding very determined!!

Good luck with it all (although I doubt luck will have anything to do with your final result).

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (May 26, 2011)

29 days!

And another day ripped off the flip chart!
Yesterday was a rest day, but managed to get through it - ate a little more than normal but kept to low gi. I have an hour PT today again followed by 2 hours tennis.

I am off work for 5 days after today, but am planning on being really good and getting the exercise in- or may be decorating the hall - which will keep me busy!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

Rest days are very important Lucy, so don't get tempted to miss them! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2011)

Just a little question. How often do you schedule in rest days?

Is there some sort of rule determined by the level of exercise taken in between?

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (May 26, 2011)

You should definitely have 1 rest day out of 7 is what my PT tells me. However you should really listen to your body - sometimes I need 2. There is  no point ignoring rest days and trying to keep going as all that will happen is you will start to under perform and then burn out.


----------



## lucy123 (May 27, 2011)

Day 28 and still going strong. Stuck to healthy eating again yesterday and did PT, but gave tennis training a miss as PT session was very intense - was wet through afterwards.
Actually feel a bit lighter today but not going near the scales yet.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 27, 2011)

I wish you could bottle your motivation and send it to us all Lucy. Look forward to reading all your progress. Your son will be very proud of you and what you have achieved.


----------



## AJLang (May 27, 2011)

Lucy this is fabulous you are really motivational I can't believe how much exercise you are doing.  I'm so impressed.  Can't believe that you've also manaded not to peep.  I'm looking forward to reading your daily updates


----------



## lucy123 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks girls - it is killing me not to peep Amanda, but at the same time it is as if I have been released from the Scales demon! Ha Ha - no feeling bad cos weight may have changed by 1/2 pound ha ha!!

Glad you are enjoying the journey - was worried it might be boring!


----------



## lucy123 (May 28, 2011)

Day 27 - and still hanging in there. Did a spin class yesterday and stuck to diet too so hoping things are going well. Still not got on the scales! We are having a 'family' decorating bank holiday starting tomorrow so hopefully that will give the arms a workout too!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

What will you be decorating the family with?  Keep up the good work! You should have photos taken so you can see what the difference is in the passage of a month of determination and good habits!


----------



## lucy123 (May 28, 2011)

Haha - we will see - probably a pot of paint!

I take an awful photo Alan - always depresses me to look at photos of myself!


----------



## cazscot (May 28, 2011)

Fantstic Lucy, well done  your amount of exercie is knackering me just looking at it LOL...  And a gold star for not having a sneeky peek on the scales, you will look fabulous when you go and see your son  xxx

PS Good luck with the decorating


----------



## Andy HB (May 29, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I take an awful photo Alan - always depresses me to look at photos of myself!



I'm sure that will change. I was the same, but can tolerate photos now rather than running a mile from them.

Hope the decorating goes well.


----------



## lucy123 (May 30, 2011)

Day 26 and 11 hours of decorating later!!!!  I am still going strong. I can't believe how good excercise decorating is. Everything aches today and so far we have only got as far as stripping the walls, plastering and filling, and hoovering up afterwards! 

I have a PT session today. Also bought a pair of shorts for holiday in size 16 - wishful thinking but we will see if I get in them! Last time I saw my son, I was in a size 22.


----------



## lucy123 (May 31, 2011)

Day 25 - and still going. Did an hour and a half tennis yesterday - as PT was cancelled. I also did more scraping and sanding with the decorating - shoulders and arms really ache as well as backs of thighs - its amazing what good exercise decorating is.

I did have hunters chicken last night - the chicken and bacon were ok (low gi) but the cheese may have been a little naughy. Had it with a couple of new potatoes and brocolli and carrot.  Hopefully the exercise will have burnt the cheese off!


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 1, 2011)

Day 24 - and had a naughty little chinese last night - boiled rice, but a curry!
Oh well I felt I had earnt it after all the decorating!
Not feeling well at all today - sore throat, headache and the aches are back!
May be heading home shortly if tablets don't kick in.
Back on being good though.....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Day 24 - and had a naughty little chinese last night - boiled rice, but a curry!
> Oh well I felt I had earnt it after all the decorating!
> Not feeling well at all today - sore throat, headache and the aches are back!
> May be heading home shortly if tablets don't kick in.
> Back on being good though.....



Hope you are feeling better now Lucy, can't wait to hear what those scales say!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope you've kicked the sore throat and headache into touch (maybe reacting to decorating dust/paint?).

Like Northey, I too am jumping up and down wanting to know what your scales are going to say. But I'll just have to be patient won't I. 

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh no - i am feeling the pressure now - what if I lost very little or nothing at all - I am half tempted to peek!  

Not feeling good at all now - aching all over and coughing over the worst sore throat ever!

So...no exercise today - eek!  Will just have to ride day 23 out!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Oh no - i am feeling the pressure now - what if I lost very little or nothing at all - I am half tempted to peek!
> 
> Not feeling good at all now - aching all over and coughing over the worst sore throat ever!
> 
> So...no exercise today - eek!  Will just have to ride day 23 out!



Absolutely no pressure! 

But I am expecting great things ...... 

I hope the dreaded lurgi clears quickly.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Lucy hope you feel much better very soon.  No pressure but I can't wait to hear how much weight you've lost.  Maybe we should have a sweepstake??


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 3, 2011)

22 days to go!
...and it has just hit me that I will be seeing my lovely son 3 weeks tomorrow! Yeah!
I have tried some holiday clothes on this morning - I am now between a 16 and an 18 on bottoms - so going to try for a 16 before I go. Tops I am still 18 and in dresses sometimes a 20. 
More decorating afoot this weekend as well as fitting in the gym and tennis too - so here's hoping.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Lucy that's fantastic about the clothes.  Well done.  Getting into size 16 clothes sounds wonderful


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I was quite surprised as I am still quite heavy - or was 23 days ago! I suppose all the exercise must tone me up!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well done to the ever shrinking Lucy 

Keep it up not long till you meet your son now


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Sheilagh - shrinking I hope so!

21 days to go - it seems to be coming around quick now. Have knocked the exercise on the head a bit as not feeling too great. Started my tennis lesson yesterday but gave up after 15 mins as everything hurt and was totally lacking with energy. Messing about with my meds at moment (see my other post) to see if anything improves. 

Still being good with the diet though.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Lucy Hope you are beginning to feel better or have identified which medication is causing the problems


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 6, 2011)

19 days to go.

Hi All, (and thanks AJ)

Not feeling any better to be honest - have no voice now and still have the pains. I guess it is just something that will work its way out. If no better by Friday have promised will see GP.

Diet and exercise have both gone to pot this weekend sadly, just lying around watching tv, feeling sorry for self, and eating everything I shouldn't. Really annoyed with this virus or whatever it is as have been so motivated.

But its 19 days to go today, so have planned my menus for the week and will stick to them. I don't think I will manage much exercise but will do what I can, when I can...still not peeped yet!


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2011)

18 days to go.

I have been to see the GP today who has diagnosed a viral infection with secondary bacterial infection and infected tonsils. I am on erythromycin and diclofenac now - so here's hoping I will feel  better and get back to the exercise.

I am trying to be really good with food to make up for the lack of exercise and will just have to hope for the best.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Lucy, Sorry to hear that you are still feeling so rough, hope you are better soon (((hugs))).  I know it is easy for me to say but try not to worry to much about the diet and exercise this week - you are unwell and it can't be helped xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly Lucy, but it is much better this has happened now than just before you leave. Hopefully, you will be fighting fit again by the time you go, and I have no doubt he's going to be very impressed by what you've achieved so try not to worry that you're not doing enough - you've already done it!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Lucy Glad that the doctor told you what was wrong so that you got appropriate treatment. Hope you are ably to rest and take care of yourself so that you are fighting fit when you see your son.  Well done on not giving up on the weight loss even though you've been feeling unwell.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 10, 2011)

15 days to go (Yikes!).

I am feeling considerably better though still not 100% today. I am going to give a very gentle game of tennis a go as I now feel like Mrs Blobby.

Please can someone kick my butt to get me back on track with the diet again!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

Please consider your butt kicked. Don't beat yourself up for not doing too much during the past few days because you have been ill and it is better to rest than to not recover properly.  Glad that you're improving I know that you will do really, really well again at the weight loss and exercise, I have every faith in you.  Have you peeped at the scales yet?


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good god no Amanda!...and that shoudl tell you how naughty the last week has been. Oh well it was going well and I have 2 weeks to try and make things a bit better. x


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 11, 2011)

14 days to go!
I am feeling a lot better today but still taking it a little easy as can still feel the virus lurking! 

I did manage however to have a gentle tennis lesson, followed by a spin class! I think the sweat out, followed by a steam, did me the world of good actually. Diet wasn't good yesterday, but today I am going to get this sorted too. 

PT did a quick weigh yesterday and did say I had done some damage! she didn't say how much as that was our agreement, but she did look a bit shocked!

So today is the start of it all again!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Lucy  all the best with your new start!  The weight should drop off now that you're beginning to feel better and exercising again.......plus there will be inches that you've lost with all of the exercise


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Only 12 days to go -  I would say 75% back on the diet.
Did spin and tennis Friday and decorating all weekend.
Today is my PT session (2 per week now until I go away) and also have tennis group for 1.5 hrs after - I just need to be good with food when I get home at 9pm!

Getting excited now - but my bloated tummy is making me want to kick myself!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 13, 2011)

Hup, hup, hup .... keep it hup!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Andy - 11 days now and from today totally back on it again.
Had a very hard PT session yesterday but enjoyed it!
Pasta and salmon with boursin light tonight and a small salad followed by 1.5 hrs advanced cardio tennis!


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

10 days now!!! Sooo excited!

I am totally back on it now - did a mega advanced tennis training group last night and am sure if I could do that class every day I would lose a stone a week! I was soaked with perspiration afterwards - a great feeling!

Had a good talk with myself about my diet too and now keep telling myself that saying no to naughty food the first time is the hardest and the more I say no the easier it will become.

Also I really craved salt and pepper chicken wings from the chinese last week, couldn't take my mind off them at all and ended up having them - and then I didn't enjoy them - not half as nice as I was expecting. This has happened a few times with take aways etc - so my theory is don't have them cos they won't taste as nice as you think they will!

I am craving a MacDonalds lunch at the moment,but I am saying no as I know I will enjoy my  King Prawn salad more!

BTW if anyone knows a healthy recipe for something like salt and pepper chicken please let me know!

I suppose I should start to think about packing soon....


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I suppose I should start to think about packing soon....



And for that extra bit of exercise, keep changing your mind after packing so you have to keep undoing and re-doing it! 

Any chance of a weight sneaky peek?  .... No! you must stay strong!!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope going to wait until next Friday to weigh. I am not expecting much - to be honest as long as I am a little below what I was to start with, I will have to be happy. I started this when I had a good gain, did very well, then got ill, then was very bad and now am good again, so lets start placing bets on how you all think I have done.

Take it easy on me!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Nope going to wait until next Friday to weigh. I am not expecting much - to be honest as long as I am a little below what I was to start with, I will have to be happy. I started this when I had a good gain, did very well, then got ill, then was very bad and now am good again, so lets start placing bets on how you all think I have done.
> 
> Take it easy on me!



I think that you will only just miss your final target by a whisker.

In any event, if you take the sentiment of both our signatures to heart you won't have a problem.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Did I have a final target???

I like the merged signatures idea Andy.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Did I have a final target???



Not that I could see, but I assumed that you had one.

Ok then, I'll go for a 7lb loss instead.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Crikey - I wish...we will see!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Crikey - I wish...we will see!



Ok, 4lbs! 

Andy 

p.s. How many guesses am I entitled to?


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes I think I would now be happy with 4 - if i hadn't of been ill for a lot of it I would have wanted a lot more. You are so tempting me to peek, but I won't!


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Only 6 days to go!! Woo Hoo.
Can't wait to see son now.
I am totally back on the diet now - been really excellent since Friday and been decorating (still!) and exercising as well, so l will probably weigh myself on Friday and let you all know the result. I will be happy with 4lbs after my poorly spell too. If its more I will be very pleased - if less, oh well I tried and I am back on it at least!

I might not get chance to post much this week but will let you know Friday the final outcome!

Still chance to have a guess on total loss in 32 days if you want to!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 19, 2011)

I think that three pounds would be fantastic but will guess at five pounds


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think six pounds.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

So excited now (about the holiday - not the weigh in!). Tomorrow will be the big day for the scales!

I was jsut reflecting on how I haven't had the mood swings that normally come with getting on the scales daily - It has made me realise how much they were controlling my feelings. A good loss - a great day; a gain - an eek day! Does anyone else find this.

I guess this little experiment has taught me a lesson - will have to find something else to aim for when I get back off holiday! 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow. Your son is going to be in for a surprise when he see's you


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I am happy to announce that after 31 days......





I have lost............



























*11 lbs!*


I am so happy!  I am now so excited about my holiday too.

Thanks to each of you who have helped keep me motivated this month and helped me through when I was so poorly. A good outcome I think.


...now I must go pack!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Lucy that is absolutely brilliant.  I am thrilled for you.  Have an absolutely wonderful time.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 24, 2011)

I knew it!! I was going to say that but didn't want you to get too comfortable! 

Brilliant result!! Now go and have a cracking time in the nice hot sun! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks both of you.

I wasn't expecting so much Andy because of being ill, but really got on it again this week. I am now back to my lightest exactly.

PT also has a plan in place for a 5 week period when I get back to lose a bit more - this takes me to my birthday.

For now though I am looking forward to a good rest, some good company, and the sunshine!


----------



## cazscot (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW Lucy thats fantastic, well done  xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well done Lucy you deserve it. Have s wonderful time


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant Lucy, well done!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 24, 2011)

well done Lucy


----------

